# Voopoo Vinci 40w Pod - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (1/10/19)

The Vinci by Voopoo has arrived at Sir Vape. Available in 4 awesome colours 








https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/now-in-stock-voopoo-vinci-pod-kit


----------



## StompieZA (2/10/19)

Review of this item here: 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/voopoo-vinci-r-mod-pod-review.t62744/


----------

